# 2dwoods



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I finally get to go to the woods tomorrow. Hopefully I'll hear a bird and maybe even harvest one.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Good Luck, bag one for me.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well here's how it went down. Got up at 4am after sleeping only 3 hrs, got to my special place, heard 8 different birds along the swamp, set up , had a lengthy conversation with ALL 8 for about a hour, 5 flew down across the swamp,3 flew past me for about 4oo yds. Thats the end of my story.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I'm going to give it one more try This morning. I should beat everyone there if I arrive at 4am!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I cant win for losing. I had a good conversation with a BIG ol tom this morning just to have some one come in from the other way to scare him off! I think I'm done.


----------



## calverttroutman (Apr 22, 2011)

*I hear ya*



chriscustom said:


> I cant win for losing. I had a good conversation with a BIG ol tom this morning just to have some one come in from the other way to scare him off! I think I'm done.


I have had worked some birds this season too, only to have the hunt ended by gunshots of other hunters. I'm going to try again in the morning.


----------

